# Cell Invaders Applet



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Bitte mal testen und sagen, wie ihr den Schwierigkeitsgrad findet bzw. welche Level zu leicht/schwer sind.
Wer einen Bug findet bekommt einen Drops.
1001 Dank.

clicky!


----------



## Quaxli (10. Mai 2010)

Fehlermeldung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Laden: Klasse gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarterFixCompiled nicht gefunden
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarterFixCompiled
> at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Bist Du unter Deinem Nick eigentlich auch bei javagaming.org unterwegs?


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Der Fehler kommt wahrscheinlich von meinem Server (Problem mit dem Mime Type / Antwortzeiten des Servers zu langsam, gibt diverse Begründungen im Inet  ). Das Spiel kommt dann eh auf einen anderen Server. Javagaming: jo, das bin ich.

edit: keine Ahnung, warum dieser Fehler bei ca. 5% aller Leute auftritt und bei den anderen nicht. Falls mir das jemand erklären kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar...

edit2: Quaxli, kannst Du mal bitte den Link probieren?
link
falls der geht, hat es was mit pack200 zu tun.

final edit: 
ich Trottel hab im Applet-Tag einen falschen Namen fürs pack200 .jar angegeben, müsste nun gehen...


----------



## Steev (10. Mai 2010)

Hi,

dein Spiel finde ich einfach nur gut :-D
Wie hast du das gemacht? Verwendest du JOGL / LWJGL oder Swing?

Gruß
Steev


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mai 2010)

Jepp, ich finds auch ziemlich gut , auch wenn ich in diesen tower defense games eher ne Lusche bin. Die "Endgegner" in Level 1 waren schon zu viel für mich hehe  (wenigstens ins Lvl2 geschafft, pah!  )

Einzige was mir aufgefallen war, ist, dass manchmal wenn eines der Info-Fenster aufpoppte, es ziemlich "gehakt" hat, aber sonst lief es recht flüssig ! :toll:


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> dein Spiel finde ich einfach nur gut :-D
> Wie hast du das gemacht? Verwendest du JOGL / LWJGL oder Swing?
> Steev


Eigene Routinen: ich gehe durchs int[] Pixelraster von BufferedImages und setze so jeden Pixel selber/einzeln. Ist zwar 100mal langsamer als LWJGL, dafür keine Popups und ich habe jeden Pixel unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Steev (10. Mai 2010)

Respekt. Ich habe mir ja auch eine Engine geschrieben, wo ich alles selber mache. Bei JOGL und LWJGL weis man ja nie, ob das ganze in X Jahren noch supportet wird.


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Respekt. Ich habe mir ja auch eine Engine geschrieben, wo ich alles selber mache. Bei JOGL und LWJGL weis man ja nie, ob das ganze in X Jahren noch supportet wird.


Danke 
Das denke ich mir auch. JOGL ist meines Wissens jetzt schon so gut wie tot, Java3D schon seit Jahren. LWJGL hingegen rockt (immer topaktuell), habe aber selber nur mit Slick als Wrapper damit gespielt.


----------



## Quaxli (10. Mai 2010)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> ..
> edit2: Quaxli, kannst Du mal bitte den Link probieren?
> link
> falls der geht, hat es was mit pack200 zu tun.
> ...



Jo, der geht. :toll: Der erste (immer noch) nicht.


----------



## Quaxli (10. Mai 2010)

Tolles Spiel, obwohl's mir wie eRaaaa geht: Das ist nicht meine Art von Spiel.
Andererseits will ich mir sowas auch mal schreiben, schon allein wegen der techn. Umsetzung, daß die Kanonen von alleine treffen.


----------



## Marco13 (10. Mai 2010)

Hm.... Mal überlegen, ob mir irgendwas negatives einfällt... :reflect: 

( :toll: )


----------



## OliverKroll (10. Mai 2010)

Es wäre gut, wenn du für die Anfänger den Programmtext zur Verfügung stellen würdest.


----------



## srea (10. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich cooles Spiel! 

Allerdings hab ichs geschafft meine Maze so zu bauen, das ich die roten Dinger durch meine Reihe wieder eine Reihe nach hinten zu schiessen und sie so nicht weiter kommen 
Bei den grünen Kreisen gehen sie durch (Der Tower bei dem die Pfeile anfangen schiesst sie durch)

Edit: Hba jetzt ma nur Level 1 gezockt aber die letzte wave is ziemlich heftig!  Aber wenn man die Dinger nicht kaputt kriegt hat man mit 3 Leben gewonnen, wenn man sie kaputt macht und ihre Kinder geboren werden verliert man mit 3 Leben?!


----------



## Marco13 (10. Mai 2010)

Bisher ist mir nichts eingefallen, nach einem Blick auf http://www.emaggame.com/ eher im Gegenteil: Nachdem ich jetzt... ~15 Jahre Java programmiere, bin ich beeindruckt, dass man sowas alles mit plain Java machen kann: Echt Respekt :exclaim: :applaus:


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Mai 2010)

Cool! Tolles Spiel!


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Blumen!



OliverKroll hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre gut, wenn du für die Anfänger den Programmtext zur Verfügung stellen würdest.


Ich glaube nicht, dass mein Spaghettisalat aus 2.614 Dateien für Anfänger leicht verdaulich ist. Da gibt es bessere Alternativen. 




srea hat gesagt.:


> Ziemlich cooles Spiel!
> Allerdings hab ichs geschafft meine Maze so zu bauen, das ich die roten Dinger durch meine Reihe wieder eine Reihe nach hinten zu schiessen und sie so nicht weiter kommen
> Bei den grünen Kreisen gehen sie durch (Der Tower bei dem die Pfeile anfangen schiesst sie durch)
> 
> Edit: Hba jetzt ma nur Level 1 gezockt aber die letzte wave is ziemlich heftig!  Aber wenn man die Dinger nicht kaputt kriegt hat man mit 3 Leben gewonnen, wenn man sie kaputt macht und ihre Kinder geboren werden verliert man mit 3 Leben?!


Das mit den roten Dingern (Amöben) ist Absicht. Die können durch diagonal platzierte Türme durchrutschen. Ich hab nun die Wahrscheinlichkeit verringert, dass sie "weg vom Ziel" durchrutschen. Die anderen Gegner kann man ebenfalls durch Lücken ballern, Amöben rutschen von alleine. Deine Rechnerei im 3er Zahlenraum versteh ich nicht ganz, ich hab aber mal die Hitpoints runtergesetzt (besonders der Bosse), damit wenigstens das erste Lvl leicht ist.


----------



## srea (10. Mai 2010)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> Das mit den roten Dingern (Amöben) ist Absicht. Die können durch diagonal platzierte Türme durchrutschen. Ich hab nun die Wahrscheinlichkeit verringert, dass sie "weg vom Ziel" durchrutschen. Die anderen Gegner kann man ebenfalls durch Lücken ballern, Amöben rutschen von alleine. Deine Rechnerei im 3er Zahlenraum versteh ich nicht ganz, ich hab aber mal die Hitpoints runtergesetzt (besonders der Bosse), damit wenigstens das erste Lvl leicht ist.



Ok, wenn das Absicht ist gut, fands nur komisch das sie eigentlich nicht weiter gekommen sind 

Rechnerei ist zuviel für das was ich gemeint hab. Also, ich hab die letzte Welle in lvl1 nicht tot bekommen. DAnn wurden mir 2 Leben abgezogen. Da da stand, dass sie Kinder kriegen bevor sie sterben, nehme ich an, das wieder 3 so viecher rausgekommen wären beim tot. Ergo könnte ich 6 Leben verlieren, oder? Dann könnte man ja einfach die letzte welle durchlassen bei 3 verbleibenden leben. (Nur ne Vermutung, da bei mir ne Exception kommt zu Hause... Ubuntu 9.10 mit FF:

```
java.security.AccesControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission getClassLoader)
```
Steht in der Statusleiste unten.
Krieg ich irgendwie ne genauere Beschreibung bzw mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

srea hat gesagt.:


> Ok, wenn das Absicht ist gut, fands nur komisch das sie eigentlich nicht weiter gekommen sind
> 
> Rechnerei ist zuviel für das was ich gemeint hab. Also, ich hab die letzte Welle in lvl1 nicht tot bekommen. DAnn wurden mir 2 Leben abgezogen. Da da stand, dass sie Kinder kriegen bevor sie sterben, nehme ich an, das wieder 3 so viecher rausgekommen wären beim tot. Ergo könnte ich 6 Leben verlieren, oder? Dann könnte man ja einfach die letzte welle durchlassen bei 3 verbleibenden leben. (Nur ne Vermutung, da bei mir ne Exception kommt zu Hause... Ubuntu 9.10 mit FF:
> 
> ...


Deine Rechnerei stimmt. Es gibt auch grüne, die sich vermehren. Wenn man da einen durchlässt und genug Platz zum Vermehren ist, sieht es auch schlecht aus.
Wegen Fehlermeldung: Du könntest die Java Konsole öffnen. Aber ich habe k.A. warum der Fehler kommt... gehts evtl mit einem anderen Browser?


----------



## srea (10. Mai 2010)

Unter Iron ging auch nix, Java neuinstallation hat geholfen, keine Ahnung was es war, aber lag wohl an mir.


----------



## Steev (10. Mai 2010)

Hast du eigendlich auch eine Webstart-Version? Dank den Sicherheitseinstellungen kann ich hier die Anwendung nicht starten...


----------



## Hansdampf (10. Mai 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Hast du eigendlich auch eine Webstart-Version? Dank den Sicherheitseinstellungen kann ich hier die Anwendung nicht starten...


ne, sorry


----------



## Marco13 (10. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich nun ca. 2 Stunden lang versucht habe, das 2. Level zu machen, habe ich doch einen Kritikpunkt. Nämlich genau das.


----------



## Guest2 (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

erstmal Respekt, absolut geiles Game!

Aber das zweite Level?! Vor ner Stunde hätte ich noch behauptet es gibt bestimmt gar kein drittes! 

Aber dann hab ich das zweite geschafft.  Und anschließend ist das Applet abgestürzt (http://too-late.de/snippets/hs_err_pid2308.log). Ich hätte den Rechner aus dem Fenster schmeißen können! 

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Mai 2010)

Guest2 hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> erstmal Respekt, absolut geiles Game!
> 
> ...



Hehe, ich hab das Zweite auch eben geschafft (Code auch sofort notiert ^^)
Nun hänge ich am Dritten fest ;/
Irgendwie wollen meine tower manchmal nicht schießen


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Mai 2010)

Uha, ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException in Lvl3 

Hab dir mal den Screen angehängt!

/edit: Level 3 done ^^ (jetzt habe ich anscheinend 3 Bonuslevel freigespielt? ;> )


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem ich nun ca. 2 Stunden lang versucht habe, das 2. Level zu machen, habe ich doch einen Kritikpunkt. Nämlich genau das.


Ich habe nun die Geschwindigkeit aller Gegner *.85 genommen, was das Spiel insgesamt viel einfacher machen sollte. Eben habe ich das 2. Level selber probiert, in doppelter Spielgeschwindigkeit und hatte keine Probleme... das kommt halt davon, wenn man ewig testet und automatisch die Türme richtig platziert: man verliert den Bezug zur vernünftigen Schwierigkeit.




Guest2 hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> Aber dann hab ich das zweite geschafft.  Und anschließend ist das Applet abgestürzt (http://too-late.de/snippets/hs_err_pid2308.log). Ich hätte den Rechner aus dem Fenster schmeißen können!


Zum Glück ein Fehler der VM und nicht meiner  




eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, ich hab das Zweite auch eben geschafft (Code auch sofort notiert ^^)
> Nun hänge ich am Dritten fest ;/
> Irgendwie wollen meine tower manchmal nicht schießen


Hatten die Gegner evtl. null Hitpoints, also einen komplett roten Balken? In dem Fall hätte ich es nun repariert.




eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Uha, ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException in Lvl3
> Hab dir mal den Screen angehängt!
> /edit: Level 3 done ^^ (jetzt habe ich anscheinend 3 Bonuslevel freigespielt? ;> )


Fehler: puhh... da hab ich wieder was zu suchen...  [edit: gefunden]
Bonuslevel: ja, man kann sich immer zwischen 3 freien entscheiden. Wenn man diese fertig hat, kommen die nächsten 3.


----------



## Sanix (11. Mai 2010)

Erstmal tolles Spiel!
Wie machst du die Wegberechnung?


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

Sanix hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal tolles Spiel!
> Wie machst du die Wegberechnung?


Für die beweglichen Einheiten: ein modifizierter Ford-Fulkerson, 
für die Gegner: A*
edit: haha, genau andersrum (bewegliche Einheiten: A*)


----------



## Apo (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, nettes Spiel. Beim Endgegner kam leider ein java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: unable to create new native thread
aber bis dahin hat es Spaß gemacht. =)


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Hi, nettes Spiel. Beim Endgegner kam leider ein java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: unable to create new native thread
> aber bis dahin hat es Spaß gemacht. =)


wird hoffentlich an deinem java 1.7 ea liegen, ich arbeite nur mit einem einzigen Thread. Normalerweise kommt die OOME nur bei beknacktem OS X und java 1.5. In Deinem Fall eben wars so:
used:34.24 max:247.50 free:213.26, nach dem Auftreten der Exception, also wäre noch massig Speicher frei gewesen für den GC. Hast Du irgendwelche Spezialeinstellungen bei Deinem Java vorgenommen?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (11. Mai 2010)

Gebt mir mal 'nen Tipp: Ich fliege schon in Level 2 raus.


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Gebt mir mal 'nen Tipp: Ich fliege schon in Level 2 raus.


Langen Gang bauen... immer. Rot einfärben (kommen viele rote), evt. eine Rakete bauen und upgraden.


----------



## Apo (11. Mai 2010)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> wird hoffentlich an deinem java 1.7 ea liegen, ich arbeite nur mit einem einzigen Thread. Normalerweise kommt die OOME nur bei beknacktem OS X und java 1.5. In Deinem Fall eben wars so:
> used:34.24 max:247.50 free:213.26, nach dem Auftreten der Exception, also wäre noch massig Speicher frei gewesen für den GC. Hast Du irgendwelche Spezialeinstellungen bei Deinem Java vorgenommen?



Ist richtig ich nutze Java 1.7. Spezialeinstellungen habe ich nicht vorgenommen. Ich versuche es mal noch mit Java 1.6.


----------



## srea (11. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich häng am Anfang von Level 2. Die Maus(oder was das Tutorialviech sein soll  ) sagt ich soll den Held auswählen und sone Paintercell machen. Allerdings ist die Paintercell nicht anklickbar beim Helden. Nun gehts nicht weiter.


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

srea hat gesagt.:


> Hm, ich häng am Anfang von Level 2. Die Maus(oder was das Tutorialviech sein soll  ) sagt ich soll den Held auswählen und sone Paintercell machen. Allerdings ist die Paintercell nicht anklickbar beim Helden. Nun gehts nicht weiter.


in dem Fall musst du 2 Türme wieder verkaufen, brauchst etwas Geld für den Painter.
Immer schön auf die blöde Maus hören.

Aber ist natürlich blöd, dass man sein Geld vorher ausgeben kann. Habe das geändert, aber noch nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## srea (11. Mai 2010)

Hmm, hab nu mal bisschen gespielt und wenn Gegner 1 bzw. 2HP nur noch hatten hat kein Tower mehr geschossen Oo Ist das Absicht?

Und siehe Anhang. (HP)


----------



## Marco13 (11. Mai 2010)

Ah OK - das mit dem Painter hatte ich wohl nicht richtig erfasst. Dann werde ich Level 2 nochmal probieren. Vielleicht ist es dann ja auch ohne die 0.85 schaffbar...


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Mai 2010)

srea hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, hab nu mal bisschen gespielt und wenn Gegner 1 bzw. 2HP nur noch hatten hat kein Tower mehr geschossen Oo Ist das Absicht?


Nein, leider nicht. Bin auf der Suche nach dem Fehler. Türme sollten eigentlich so ballern, dass kein Schuss zuviel verschossen wird, damit es besser aussieht (if (damageToCome>hp) dontShoot. Wenn ich den Fehler bald nicht finde, lass ich das einfach weg.

edit: habs weggelassen, nun gehts. Den Unterschied sieht man eh nicht (wow - so kann man Zeit vertrödeln)


----------



## StrikeTom (22. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand mal einen Tipp für Level 5 oder 6?

Ps:Cooles spiel


----------



## Hansdampf (22. Mai 2010)

StrikeTom hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand mal einen Tipp für Level 5 oder 6?


Die Gegner bekommen leider in den späteren Waves zu viele Hitpoints, so dass manche Level unmöglich (?) zu schaffen sind.
hitpoints=base*Math.pow(X,wavenumber) //X ist etwas zu groß...

Ich poste heute oder morgen ein Update, dann sollte es zu schaffen sein.


----------



## StrikeTom (22. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## faetzminator (23. Mai 2010)

Bis vier ist nach zwei, drei Mal kein Problem, aber ja... danach wirds zu schwer, schon oft probiert - Rekord ist irgendwo zwischen Wave 30 und 40.


----------



## StrikeTom (23. Mai 2010)

> Bis vier ist nach zwei, drei Mal kein Problem, aber ja... danach wirds zu schwer, schon oft probiert - Rekord ist irgendwo zwischen Wave 30 und 40.


Genau so wars bei mir auch


----------



## faetzminator (23. Mai 2010)

Natürlich find ichs toll, dass man die Levels nicht gleich beim ersten Mal schafft, aber hab nun in Level 5 schon 5x ein voll besetztes Level gehabt (viel mehr Weg kann man da nicht mehr rauskitzeln) - trotzdem laufen sie durch 

Edit: obwohl, ich glaub, wenn man ein Bisschen besser mit diesen Farben arbeiten würde, würds klappen


----------



## StrikeTom (23. Mai 2010)

Bin in Level 6 bis zur 36. welle gekommen und habe diesen raketenturm soweit upgegraded, dasder letzte upgrade 120 gekostet hat. Trotzdem sind sie noch durchgekommen(Bild 1).
Diesmal habe ich nämlich auf starke türme gesetzt und nicht auf viele
Beim zweiten bild habe ich versucht mit ganz vielen türmen zu gewinnen(Level 5).
Dann habe ich bei wave 31 verloren.


----------



## faetzminator (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab denn Tipp ernst genommen und fast nur die 5er Türme bauen lassen, funktioniert auch super ohne die Raketen  Ich lass sie bei meiner Taktik links rum ziehen, allerdings macht das wohl nicht vil aus. Du könntest aber auf der gesamten Strecke Türme setzen. Ich mach allenfalls auch mal einen Screenshot


----------



## StrikeTom (24. Mai 2010)

Danke, ich versuche es mal mit 5er-Türmen


----------



## faetzminator (24. Mai 2010)

Ich mein natürlich mit den "5er" die Simple Defense. Hier ein Screenshot. War mitten in der Nacht, hatt wohl ein Bier zuviel, der Weg ist äusserst suboptimal, ansonsten hätts wohl geklappt. Bin bei Welle 48 gescheitert


----------



## StrikeTom (24. Mai 2010)

> Ich mein natürlich mit den "5er" die Simple Defense.


Achso


----------



## StrikeTom (24. Mai 2010)

Ich scheiterte dann welle 36.
Also bei mir funktioniert die Air-Abwehr nicht so ganz


----------



## faetzminator (24. Mai 2010)

Da braucht man dann wohl doch die verlangsamenden Kanonen, sonst komm ich mit den roten nicht klar.


----------



## Hansdampf (24. Mai 2010)

Habe eine neue Version hochgeladen: leichter, performanter und wieder mit Blutflecken (die sind irgendwie letztens verloren gegangen).
Übrigens geil, wie weit ihr bisher mit der Superschwierigversion gekommen seid


----------



## StrikeTom (25. Mai 2010)

Viel einfacher finde ich es noch nicht und ich habe noch immer nicht herausgefunden, wie sich der Code zusammensetzt


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Mai 2010)

Also die "air-Wellen" sind auf snake echt heftig 
Wave 44 ist bei mir Ende..ich kann da noch so viele geupdatete air-defense bauen wie ich will, die Strecke ist einfach zu kurz ^^

(Level 5 geht jetzt nach dem Update übrigens recht gut ;D )


----------



## StrikeTom (25. Mai 2010)

> Also die "air-Wellen" sind auf snake echt heftig


Da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## StrikeTom (25. Mai 2010)

Hab Level 5 geschaft
Juhuuuuuuuuuu
Doch irgend wie ist Level 6 unmöglich


----------



## Hansdampf (25. Mai 2010)

Level 6 ist wirklich unmöglich, habe nun die Flieger rausgenommen und allgemein die Hitpoints etwas verringert.


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Mai 2010)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> Level 6 ist wirklich unmöglich, habe nun die Flieger rausgenommen und allgemein die Hitpoints etwas verringert.



Jop schon viel besser, Lvl 6 done, thx ^^


----------



## StrikeTom (26. Mai 2010)

Geschaft
Die nächsten Level sind schon schwieriger, aber ich werd mich mal ransetzten


----------



## StrikeTom (26. Mai 2010)

Level7: Welle 46 gescheitert;(
Ich wollte noch mal sagen: Cooles Spiel:applaus:


----------



## Quaxli (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gestern auch mal etwas weiter gekommen. Bis Level 4.... ueh:
Das ist für meine Verhältnisse bei dieser Art Spiel richtig viel. 
Gibt's da eigentlich auch eine HighScore-Liste, damit man sehen kann, wo man steht? :rtfm:


----------



## Steev (26. Mai 2010)

Bei Level 5 bzw. 6 kommt stürzt das Aplett mit folgendem Error-Log ab:

```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d536db6, pid=2952, tid=4528
#
# JRE version: 6.0_20-b02
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.3-b01 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [jsound.dll+0x16db6]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x04de8c00):  JavaThread "Thread-12" [_thread_in_native, id=4528, stack(0x07160000,0x071b0000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x0000ac44, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x0000ac44, EDX=0x00000010
ESP=0x071af23c, EBP=0x071af250, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00000002
EIP=0x6d536db6, EFLAGS=0x00210297

Top of Stack: (sp=0x071af23c)
0x071af23c:   00000000 0000ac44 0000ac44 0030435c
0x071af24c:   00000000 071af278 6d528ab4 00000000
0x071af25c:   0000ac44 0000ac44 00000002 00000010
0x071af26c:   00000021 0030435c 04e6a89c 071af2a8
0x071af27c:   6d528b49 00000000 00000001 04de8d10
0x071af28c:   00000021 6d5218a9 00000021 00000001
0x071af29c:   04de8c00 0000ac44 00000000 071af2e8
0x071af2ac:   02b4ccb6 04de8d10 071af2d8 4f080400 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d536db6)
0x6d536da6:   45 0c 8b 55 18 56 8b 75 08 57 8b 7d 14 51 50 56
0x6d536db6:   89 06 89 4e 04 89 56 0c c7 46 18 70 c8 53 6d 89 


Stack: [0x07160000,0x071b0000],  sp=0x071af23c,  free space=13c071aed20k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [jsound.dll+0x16db6]
C  [jsound.dll+0x8ab4]
C  [jsound.dll+0x8b49]
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.nSetup(JIIIFFI)I
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.getValidVoiceId()I
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.implOpen(Ljavax/sound/sampled/AudioFormat;[BII)V
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.open(Ljavax/sound/sampled/AudioFormat;[BII)V
J  kdk.sound.KClip1_3.a()Ljavax/sound/sampled/Clip;
J  kdk.sound.KClip1_3.a()V
J  kdk.sound.sount.Sount.a()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.objects.weapons.Weapon.b()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.World.f()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.TD.d()V
J  gamecow.SuperGame.b()V
j  gamecow.chapter.Chapter.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+58
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.CollectionPlayer.b(Lgamecow/SuperGame;)V+129
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.SingleGamePlayer.b()V+5
j  gamecow.chapter.Chapter.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+58
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.CollectionPlayer.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+2
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarter.a(Lgamecow/collectionplayer/playertypes/CollectionPlayer;)V+417
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarter.b()V+106
j  kdk.Main.run()V+19
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0xf049c]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17fcf1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf0667]
V  [jvm.dll+0xf06dd]
V  [jvm.dll+0x11a2a0]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1ddb14]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17f96c]
C  [msvcr71.dll+0x9565]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x13677]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x39d72]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x39d45]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.nSetup(JIIIFFI)I
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.getValidVoiceId()I
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.implOpen(Ljavax/sound/sampled/AudioFormat;[BII)V
J  com.sun.media.sound.MixerClip.open(Ljavax/sound/sampled/AudioFormat;[BII)V
J  kdk.sound.KClip1_3.a()Ljavax/sound/sampled/Clip;
J  kdk.sound.KClip1_3.a()V
J  kdk.sound.sount.Sount.a()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.objects.weapons.Weapon.b()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.World.f()V
J  gamecow.games.towerdefense.TD.d()V
J  gamecow.SuperGame.b()V
j  gamecow.chapter.Chapter.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+58
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.CollectionPlayer.b(Lgamecow/SuperGame;)V+129
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.SingleGamePlayer.b()V+5
j  gamecow.chapter.Chapter.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+58
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.playertypes.CollectionPlayer.a(Lkdk/dope/CannabisKwt;)V+2
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarter.a(Lgamecow/collectionplayer/playertypes/CollectionPlayer;)V+417
j  gamecow.collectionplayer.CollectionPlayerStarter.b()V+106
j  kdk.Main.run()V+19
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x04de9400 JavaThread "Timer-3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4672, stack(0x07de0000,0x07e30000)]
  0x04de9800 JavaThread "Headspace mixer frame proc thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4664, stack(0x07cc0000,0x07d10000)]
  0x04de8000 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4632, stack(0x07ad0000,0x07b20000)]
  0x04debc00 JavaThread "cm.readT" [_thread_blocked, id=4572, stack(0x07670000,0x076c0000)]
  0x04deb800 JavaThread "cm.readT" [_thread_in_native, id=4568, stack(0x075e0000,0x07630000)]
  0x04deb000 JavaThread "cm.sendT" [_thread_blocked, id=4564, stack(0x07550000,0x075a0000)]
  0x04deac00 JavaThread "cm.sendT" [_thread_blocked, id=4560, stack(0x074c0000,0x07510000)]
  0x04dea400 JavaThread "Thread-18" [_thread_blocked, id=4556, stack(0x07430000,0x07480000)]
  0x04de6000 JavaThread "Thread-17" [_thread_blocked, id=4552, stack(0x071f0000,0x07240000)]
=>0x04de8c00 JavaThread "Thread-12" [_thread_in_native, id=4528, stack(0x07160000,0x071b0000)]
  0x04de8800 JavaThread "Timer-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4496, stack(0x070d0000,0x07120000)]
  0x04de7400 JavaThread "thread applet-gamecow.complete.virchov.TDStarter-1" [_thread_blocked, id=3656, stack(0x05d50000,0x05da0000)]
  0x04de7800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_blocked, id=2588, stack(0x05de0000,0x05e30000)]
  0x04de6c00 JavaThread "Applet 2 LiveConnect Worker Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=2832, stack(0x05530000,0x05580000)]
  0x04de6800 JavaThread "Browser Side Object Cleanup Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=2268, stack(0x05d00000,0x05d50000)]
  0x04de5c00 JavaThread "Windows Tray Icon Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=3008, stack(0x05900000,0x05950000)]
  0x04de5400 JavaThread "CacheCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3220, stack(0x05870000,0x058c0000)]
  0x04dddc00 JavaThread "CacheMemoryCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3988, stack(0x057e0000,0x05830000)]
  0x0262f800 JavaThread "Java Plug-In Heartbeat Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=3728, stack(0x05050000,0x050a0000)]
  0x04db8000 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=2676, stack(0x056c0000,0x05710000)]
  0x04db3400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2556, stack(0x054a0000,0x054f0000)]
  0x04db2c00 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=2148, stack(0x05410000,0x05460000)]
  0x04db2400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=128, stack(0x05380000,0x053d0000)]
  0x04daf400 JavaThread "Java Plug-In Pipe Worker Thread (Client-Side)" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1692, stack(0x051d0000,0x05220000)]
  0x0262f400 JavaThread "Timer-0" [_thread_blocked, id=2088, stack(0x04fc0000,0x05010000)]
  0x0259d800 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2432, stack(0x04af0000,0x04b40000)]
  0x02583c00 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4064, stack(0x04990000,0x049e0000)]
  0x0257d800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1660, stack(0x04900000,0x04950000)]
  0x0257c800 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3320, stack(0x04870000,0x048c0000)]
  0x02579000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3324, stack(0x047e0000,0x04830000)]
  0x0256f800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2672, stack(0x04750000,0x047a0000)]
  0x0256e000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3784, stack(0x046c0000,0x04710000)]
  0x02529c00 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=3572, stack(0x00430000,0x00480000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0256c800 VMThread [stack: 0x04630000,0x04680000] [id=1976]
  0x0258dc00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x04a20000,0x04a70000] [id=3308]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 60544K, used 7659K [0x24460000, 0x28610000, 0x299b0000)
  eden space 53824K,  12% used [0x24460000, 0x24ad01a0, 0x278f0000)
  from space 6720K,  15% used [0x27f80000, 0x2808add8, 0x28610000)
  to   space 6720K,   0% used [0x278f0000, 0x278f0000, 0x27f80000)
 tenured generation   total 134308K, used 83763K [0x299b0000, 0x31cd9000, 0x34460000)
   the space 134308K,  62% used [0x299b0000, 0x2eb7ce88, 0x2eb7d000, 0x31cd9000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 9353K [0x34460000, 0x35060000, 0x38460000)
   the space 12288K,  76% used [0x34460000, 0x34d82480, 0x34d82600, 0x35060000)
    ro space 10240K,  51% used [0x38460000, 0x3898ae00, 0x3898ae00, 0x38e60000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x38e60000, 0x394f72d8, 0x394f7400, 0x39a60000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
0x77210000 - 0x77390000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x75460000 - 0x75560000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x768e0000 - 0x76926000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x75560000 - 0x75600000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x74f80000 - 0x7502c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x76b00000 - 0x76b19000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x75600000 - 0x756f0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x74d80000 - 0x74de0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x74d70000 - 0x74d7c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x74510000 - 0x7455b000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x64df0000 - 0x64e7c000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
0x76970000 - 0x76a70000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x76cd0000 - 0x76d60000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x753f0000 - 0x753fa000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x75350000 - 0x753ed000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x757f0000 - 0x76439000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
0x75400000 - 0x75457000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76b70000 - 0x76ccc000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x767b0000 - 0x7683f000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x73490000 - 0x734a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x73500000 - 0x7350b000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x73540000 - 0x73591000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x73970000 - 0x73982000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x76850000 - 0x768b0000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75080000 - 0x7514c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6da97000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x70c10000 - 0x70c42000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x76840000 - 0x76845000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d430000 - 0x6d436000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2native.dll
0x6d1d0000 - 0x6d1e3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\deploy.dll
0x76690000 - 0x767ac000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
0x771e0000 - 0x771ec000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
0x756f0000 - 0x757e4000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
0x75070000 - 0x75073000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll
0x76550000 - 0x76685000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll
0x75150000 - 0x75349000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6f4000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\regutils.dll
0x74b20000 - 0x74b29000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x76930000 - 0x76965000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x75030000 - 0x75036000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x72b60000 - 0x72b9c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x703c0000 - 0x703c6000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x73130000 - 0x732ce000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc\COMCTL32.dll
0x74a50000 - 0x74a63000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x730b0000 - 0x73130000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x741d0000 - 0x74214000 	C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.DLL
0x74c80000 - 0x74c9c000 	C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.DLL
0x74c70000 - 0x74c77000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x72b40000 - 0x72b45000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x70af0000 - 0x70af6000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x70380000 - 0x703b8000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x6d1a0000 - 0x6d1c3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\dcpr.dll
0x74a70000 - 0x74a86000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x736d0000 - 0x7370b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x70b00000 - 0x70b10000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x67ac0000 - 0x67ac8000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x67ab0000 - 0x67ac0000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x67a90000 - 0x67aa2000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x6d7a0000 - 0x6d7af000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\unpack.dll
0x6d520000 - 0x6d544000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d550000 - 0x6d558000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x64c40000 - 0x64cb2000 	C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x70be0000 - 0x70c05000 	C:\Windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll
0x74de0000 - 0x74f7d000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75040000 - 0x75067000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x76df0000 - 0x76e02000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x738b0000 - 0x738e9000 	C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL
0x737b0000 - 0x738a5000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x663e0000 - 0x66410000 	C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x738f0000 - 0x738f4000 	C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
0x73900000 - 0x73907000 	C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
0x73770000 - 0x737a6000 	C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
0x66a40000 - 0x66a48000 	C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x663c0000 - 0x663d4000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x66a30000 - 0x66a37000 	C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x76440000 - 0x764c3000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x6d570000 - 0x6d603000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\mlib_image.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -D__jvm_launched=982602133 -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\\PROGRA~2\\Java\\jre6\\lib\\deploy.jar;C:\\PROGRA~2\\Java\\jre6\\lib\\javaws.jar;C:\\PROGRA~2\\Java\\jre6\\lib\\plugin.jar -Dsun.awt.warmup=true -Xmx256m -Djnlp.packEnabled=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.awt.noerasebackground=true -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false -Dsun.plugin2.jvm.args=-D__jvm_launched=982602133 "-Xbootclasspath/a:C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\deploy.jar;C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\javaws.jar;C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\plugin.jar" "-Djava.class.path=C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\classes" -Dsun.awt.warmup=true --- -- -Xmx256m -Djnlp.packEnabled=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.awt.noerasebackground=true -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false 
java_command: sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginMain write_pipe_name=jpi2_pid3552_pipe6,read_pipe_name=jpi2_pid3552_pipe5
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer;;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files (x86)\MiKTeX 2.8\miktex\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin
USERNAME=Steev
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7600 

CPU:total 4 (4 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 16 model 4 stepping 2, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, popcnt, mmxext, 3dnow, 3dnowext, lzcnt, sse4a

Memory: 4k page, physical 8386040k(5089344k free), swap 16770180k(13020320k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.3-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_20-b02), built on Apr 12 2010 13:52:23 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Wed May 26 20:05:00 2010
elapsed time: 4442 seconds
```

Aufgetreten ist der Fehler auf mehreren Systemen sowie auf einer Virtuellen Maschine mit Windows XP.
Schade.
Ansonsten macht das Spiel aber sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## faetzminator (26. Mai 2010)

Krass, ich hab das Level 5 gleich voll easy geschafft, hab wohl den Trick gefunden


----------



## Hansdampf (26. Mai 2010)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Gibt's da eigentlich auch eine HighScore-Liste, damit man sehen kann, wo man steht?


Gerade nicht geplant, kommt aber evtl. noch...
Wenn man alle Level durch hat, gibts wenigstens eine Gesamtpunktzahl (WOW!)



Steev hat gesagt.:


> Bei Level 5 bzw. 6 kommt stürzt das Aplett mit folgendem Error-Log ab:
> 
> ```
> # C  [jsound.dll+0x16db6]
> ...



Wegen der Fehlermeldung:
Google hat mir was aus diesem Forum ausgespuckt, das scheint ein Treiberproblem zu sein.
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/60632-problem-java-dsound-dll.html

Andererseits, wenn das Problem auf >=2 (mehreren?) unterschiedlichen Rechnern aufgetreten ist... dann kanns nur der Pumuckl gewesen sein. Bevor ich meine (wie ich dachte idiotensichere) Soundroutinen auseinandernehme, warte ich lieber noch etwas ab. Interessiert mich aber schon, was da schief lief. Werde einen mini-stress-sound-Testcase schreiben falls nochmal Probleme mit den Sounds auftreten.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat's jetzt auch schon 2, 3 mal das 5. Level abgeschossen - der Applet-Bereich wurde schwarz und die Java-Console war weg (also anscheinend wirklich die komplette JRE hin). Leider keine Fehlermeldungen oder so... 

EDIT: Ja, sowas nervt mich auch: Ein Fehler und kein Hinweis woran es liegen könnte ... sorry  Zumindest so viel: Win XP 32, Firefox 3.6.3, Java 6u17 ... Schreibt er bei sowas auch die berühmte hs_err an irgendeinen magischen Ort?


----------



## Guest2 (27. Mai 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Schreibt er bei sowas auch die berühmte hs_err an irgendeinen magischen Ort?



Bei mir landen die direkt im Firefox Verzeichnis. Allerdings nutze ich die portable Version davon, deshalb k.A. ob das immer so ist.



Steev hat gesagt.:


> ```
> [jsound.dll+0x16db6]
> ```



Das ist exakt dieselbe Stelle, die ich auch schon mal hier erwähnt hatte. 

0x89 an 0x16db6 ist auch ein mov, insofern passt das auch mit der Zugriffsverletzung. Und auch das die VM hart durch das Betriebsystem beendet wird.

Wenn man die Fehlermeldungen von Steef und meiner vergleicht, würde ich mal einen Blick ins nähere Umfeld von kdk.sound.KClip1_3.a() werfen.

(Nichtsdestotrotz, sollte die VM das abfangen, auch wenn da irgendwo ein Fehler im Java Code sein sollte. Imho ist da also (auch) ein Bug in der VM.)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Hansdampf (27. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Könnte sein, dass der Fehler nun behoben ist - ich benutze nur noch AudioSystem.getLine und suche mir nicht mehr selber den Mixer aus. Obendrein verbrauchen Sounds nun nur noch 30% des Speicherplatzes, ich musste nur ein paar 10 Jahre alte Codezeilen auskommentieren, die die Sounds mehrfach gepuffert haben (yay! ich liebe es!). Falls der Fehler immer noch drin sein sollte, kann ich wenigstens nochmal drüberschauen und evtl. noch mehr Schrott finden 

edit: scheisse, eben kam der Fehler das erste mal auch bei mir. Eigentlich gut...


----------



## faetzminator (27. Mai 2010)

Level 5 und 6 sind eigentlich ganz easy, wenn man nur Simple und Bash Defenses verwendet  (da sind ja gar keine Flugzeuge mehr in 6  )


----------



## Hansdampf (27. Mai 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Level 5 und 6 sind eigentlich ganz easy, wenn man nur Simple und Bash Defenses verwendet  (da sind ja gar keine Flugzeuge mehr in 6  )


yo, das mit dem balancing ist so eine Sache...
Habe endlich den Soundfehler gefunden. Es waren zu viele Sounds gleichzeitig am Start, nun werden Sounds vorm Abspielen zurückgespult (bis mir was Besseres einfällt)


----------



## Steev (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn es dich interessiert kann ich dir mal Auszüge aus meiner Engine per PM senden. Ich habe dort einen Audio-Puffer implementiert. Das interessante dabei ist, dass Sounds nur dann mehrfach im Speicher gehalten werden, wenn sie mehrfach -> parallel abgespielt werden. Ansonsten wird für das Abspielen eines Sounds immer derselbe Sound verwendet.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Hansdampf (27. Mai 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dich interessiert kann ich dir mal Auszüge aus meiner Engine per PM senden. Ich habe dort einen Audio-Puffer implementiert. Das interessante dabei ist, dass Sounds nur dann mehrfach im Speicher gehalten werden, wenn sie mehrfach -> parallel abgespielt werden. Ansonsten wird für das Abspielen eines Sounds immer derselbe Sound verwendet.



Sowas hatte ich auch mal: bei Bedarf Kopien erzeugen und in eine HashMap<SoundID,List<Sound>> packen. Irgendwann habe ich das verworfen, da ich meine neue Lösung (bis heute Morgen!) besser fand - werde es selber wieder umstellen. Aber Danke für das Angebot


----------



## faetzminator (27. Mai 2010)

Bin bei Level 7 noch nicht so geübt mit den Fliegern, sonst sollts klappen. Level 8 ist schon schier ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, aber 9 ist echt nicht machbar  !? Man kann den Weg schön verlängern, aber hat fast nirgends Platz für Elemente!?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Mai 2010)

Hm respect, cooles game, und das du die Engine auf pixeleben programmiert hast ist ne mischung aus archaisch und unkonventionell, läuft dafür aber echt super. Aber mit Lwjgl und Jogl ist man eigentlich auch ziemlich sicher, solange du ein Betreibsystem mit 32 oder 64 bit hast das einen opengl grafictreiber hat und dein system eine x86 umgebung ist funktioniert das auch in zukunft erstmal.


----------



## Hansdampf (28. Mai 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Bin bei Level 7 noch nicht so geübt mit den Fliegern, sonst sollts klappen. Level 8 ist schon schier ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, aber 9 ist echt nicht machbar  !? Man kann den Weg schön verlängern, aber hat fast nirgends Platz für Elemente!?


Ja, ich muss da echt noch was machen - werde übers WE updaten und wahrscheinlich auch die Waves pro Level varieren, dass nicht immer die gleichen Reihenfolgen/Mengen kommen.



Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Hm respect, cooles game, und das du die Engine auf pixeleben programmiert hast ist ne mischung aus archaisch und unkonventionell, läuft dafür aber echt super. Aber mit Lwjgl und Jogl ist man eigentlich auch ziemlich sicher, solange du ein Betreibsystem mit 32 oder 64 bit hast das einen opengl grafictreiber hat und dein system eine x86 umgebung ist funktioniert das auch in zukunft erstmal.


Danke. So gaaanz sicher ist das mit dem Lwjgl und Jogl nicht, z.B. ging nach dem letzten Update von Oracle bei vielen Applets nichts mehr und es musste von Hand gefixt werden. Wenn ich nochmal von vorne anfangen müsste würde ich natürlich auch etwas fertiges nehmen und mir nicht den Stress geben. Bei manchen Dingen kommt man aber aber nicht um die Pixelebene herum (z.B. ist der Hintergrund prozedural generiert, da hilft auch Jogl nicht weiter). Pixelschubsen ist zwar vergleichsweise langsam, aber das ist bei den heutigen schnellen Prozessoren egal (klar nicht für 3D Games) aber zum Vorberechnen von Animationen/Texturen supi.


----------



## faetzminator (31. Mai 2010)

Level 7 und 8 muss ich noch machen, Level 9 mit 30 Wellen ist aber kein Problem


----------



## Hansdampf (31. Mai 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Level 7 und 8 muss ich noch machen, Level 9 mit 30 Wellen ist aber kein Problem


Bin gerade dabei, dass man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad pro Lvl bei Bedarf selber einstellen kann - je schwerer desto mehr Punkte - damit wäre dann allen gedient. Die Waves hab ich noch nicht variiert, ich schreib wenn ich es fertig hab. Denke, dass längere Waves mit mehr Gegnern der gleichen Sorte interessanter wären - im Moment ist das ja ein einziger WuselhaufenMix bei dem man sich auf nichts einstellen muss.


----------



## faetzminator (31. Mai 2010)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> Bin gerade dabei, dass man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad pro Lvl bei Bedarf selber einstellen kann - je schwerer desto mehr Punkte - damit wäre dann allen gedient.


Gute Idee :toll:


Hansdampf hat gesagt.:


> Die Waves hab ich noch nicht variiert, ich schreib wenn ich es fertig hab. Denke, dass längere Waves mit mehr Gegnern der gleichen Sorte interessanter wären - im Moment ist das ja ein einziger WuselhaufenMix bei dem man sich auf nichts einstellen muss.


Naja, schlussendlich kommt es nicht so darauf an. Denke ich zumindest. So muss man alles bewältigen können, andersrum muss man sich mit den Türmen auf etwas gewisses einstellen. Ich denke, dass längere Sequenzen einer Art für einen geübteren Spieler sogar einfacher sein können.


----------



## faetzminator (31. Mai 2010)

Was war denn hier los? Ich starb eigentlich in Level 48... Konnte in der Konsole nichts sehen. Weiterer Bug siehe die (Anm.: als einzig im Game von mir ausgesehen nicht so hübschen) "Lebensretter".


----------



## Hansdampf (1. Jun 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Naja, schlussendlich kommt es nicht so darauf an. Denke ich zumindest. So muss man alles bewältigen können, andersrum muss man sich mit den Türmen auf etwas gewisses einstellen. Ich denke, dass längere Sequenzen einer Art für einen geübteren Spieler sogar einfacher sein können.


 Magst recht haben.

Danke für die Bugs, wurden beseitigt.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2010)

Um mal die Frage aus Level 17 zu beantworten: Niemand ...


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jun 2010)

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Hat das jemand geschafft? ???:L


----------



## srea (1. Jul 2010)

bin im vorletzten level immer an den 50% dingern gescheitert und hatte dann keine lust mehr, würde mich aber auch interessieren


----------



## Steev (1. Jul 2010)

Ich habe´s auch nicht geschafft. Was dann auch der Grund war, dass ich es nicht mehr probiert habe. Wenn ein Level zu schwer wird, dann macht´s nach einiger Zeit keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Gohst (5. Jul 2010)

Level 17 hatte ich eine garnicht sooo schlechte strategie wie ich finde. 

über den zwei eingangslöchern (nicht die wo die viecher rauskommen, sondern da wo die nicht reindürfen ) eine horizontale voll mit kleinen türmchen. an den rändern ein wenig platz lassen und an den horizontalen anknüpfend je eine reihe nach unten (auch unten noch einen kleinen durchgang lassen - links und rechts)
schließt man z.B. den linken durchgang durch einen turm, dann laufen alle zum rechten. öffnet man den linken (durch verkaufen des turmes) dann laufen sie trotzdem noch nach rechts solange man nichts anderes tut (also ubgrades vorher machen)
wenn sie rechts durchkommen würden ... schnell mit einem turm schließen und alles beginnt von vorne.

Hinter den kleinen Türmen baut man mit kleinem abstand (im inneren der "Festung" die "Racketen/Dreieck-Türme" ... die ballern dann alles ab und werden wegen dem abstand auch nicht von den hiv-viren gestört. 

Das problem ... irgendwann tauchen 1.000.000 hp viecher auf ... und als runde 100 vorbei war waren noch ewig viele viecher am leben und die sind mir dann irgendwann reingeschlupft =(


Level 18: Keine Ahnung ... entweder ich setz auf Flugabwehr, dann ist meine Bodenabwehr zu schwach oder ich setz auf Bodenabwehr und dann ist meine Flugabwehr zu schwach ... ein richtiges mittelmaß (falls es das gibt) hab ich nochnicht gefunden.


----------



## hoernchen (28. Jan 2011)

Ich finds einfach nur geil


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jan 2011)

Mir liegt immernoch dieses nicht geschaffte 17. Level im Magen...


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (28. Jan 2011)

Sehe gerade den Thread und muss sagen, dass ist wirklich ein tolles Spielchen. Ich hatte mich zeitweise richtig fest gebissen, obwohl ich eigentlich seit Jahren nicht mehr spiele. Die Variation des "Tower-Defense"-Prinzips durch infektionsmedizinische Aspekte ist wirklich pfiffig und die Realisation ebenfalls super. Ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass man so etwas mit Java hinbekommen kann. Respekt!


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jan 2011)

Joa, schau dir auch mal die anderen auf seiner Seite an. Ich fand das schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Feb 2011)

Aaaargh! Cell invaders ist weg!


----------



## Marco13 (7. Feb 2011)

Hmpf. Wollte eigentlich das 17. noch schaffen


----------



## lumo (8. Feb 2011)

ist wohl am weg zum pubisher?


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Feb 2011)

Ja, kacke, ich weiss.
Mein Server wurde gehackt und ich habe alles formatiert (weil ich nicht richtig Ahnung habe und zudem mal ein neues Betriebssystem brauchte). Werde am WE wohl die alte Version wieder hochladen.


----------



## Hansdampf (11. Feb 2011)

Habs wieder hochgeladen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die gleiche Version ist wie die alte. Ich selber habe es übrigens schon lange nicht mehr gespielt (und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob diese Version schaffbar ist). Ist mir auch egal, der Auftraggeber meldet sich nicht (obwohl es eigentlich schon eine schönere, bessere Version gibt). Wenn ich es verkaufen könnte, also wenn es mein eigenes wäre, würde ich mich noch nen Monat dran setzen und es richtig geil machen. Aber so ist es mir wurscht und ich mach lieber neue Sachen.


----------



## SkonroX (11. Feb 2011)

Das Spiel scheint wirklich potenzial zu haben, jedoch hätte ich da doch etwas zu meckern:
Denn diese ganzen Meldungen mitten im Spiel empfinde ich als wirklich störend und würde mich dadurch auch umstimmen, dass spiel irgendwann deswegen nicht mehr zu spielen wenn das so weitergeht wie am anfang..^^
Deswegen fände ich am besten: Am anfang einfach eine kleine erklärung was zu tun ist und noch in stichpunkten was passiert, sowie das man geld bekommt für das töten von diesen futzis da usw.

Aber wie gesagt, ansonsten wirklich top!

lg


----------



## Marco13 (11. Feb 2011)

Die Meldungen erscheinen (beim letzten Stand, den ich kenne) alle nur EIN mal - und das finde ich eigentlich die beste Lösung. Am Anfang eine 20seitige Einführung würde keine S** lesen. Die Konzepte un-erklärt zu lassen ist ein no-go. Sie dann (einmal!, kurz) zu erklären, wenn sie relevant sind ist IMHO ideal.

Ansonsten... weiß ich ja jetzt wenigstens, was ich heute Abend mache :toll:


----------



## Marco13 (13. Feb 2011)

Ja, nichts gegen eine Herausforderung aber.... ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das 17. nicht schaffbar ist. Sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## Marco13 (27. Dez 2011)

Level 17 owned :smoke: 

(Der Screenshot liegt direkt neben dem von QWOP ... Für irgendwas muss Weihnachtsurlaub ja gut sein ...  )


----------



## RailRunner (26. Nov 2014)

um die sicherheitseintellungen zu umgehen habe ich unter mac - systemeinstellungen- java- java control panel- Sicherheit - niedrig 
gesetzt. dann wurde ich auf der webweite gefragt ob ich es noch öffnen will, in zukünftigen releases von java wird das allerdings nicht mehr erlaubt sein. ich habe java 7 (MAC)

Schönes spiel! welcher code macht die durchsichtigen pop ups (zb. bei select tower Fenster (update sell))


----------



## Androbin (27. Nov 2014)

RailRunner hat gesagt.:


> um die sicherheitseintellungen zu umgehen habe ich unter mac - systemeinstellungen- java- java control panel- Sicherheit - niedrig
> gesetzt. dann wurde ich auf der webweite gefragt ob ich es noch öffnen will, in zukünftigen releases von java wird das allerdings nicht mehr erlaubt sein. ich habe java 7 (MAC)
> 
> Schönes spiel! welcher code macht die durchsichtigen pop ups (zb. bei select tower Fenster (update sell))


Aber diese Sicherheitsstufe wurde doch entfernt, einzigen Sicherheitsstufen sind momentan "Hoch" und "Sehr hoch"!


----------



## RailRunner (28. Nov 2014)

bei mir gibts sehr hoch, hoch und mittel (niedrigste)
nur auf mittel werde ich gefragt ob ich es dennoch öffnen will  eben nochmal nachgesehen
java 7 mac


----------

